# F/S Western snow plow



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Weatern snowplow ultramount truck side only has bought in 2009 fluid changed every year new hoses fittings last year its a 3 plug have pictures please be local or you arrange shipping its a 7.6


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

truck side only?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yep


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

guess im confused, thought that everything came off like the ultramount that i have...not like the permanent mount like my old meyer


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll start the bidding at $10


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

leolkfrm said:


> guess im confused, thought that everything came off like the ultramount that i have...not like the permanent mount like my old meyer


.

"Truck side" normally means: Means the wiring, frame mount, receivers and controller are not included.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Sold


----------

